# 6 month old not babbling yet?



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

DS is just about 6 months old and he is still not babbling. He doesnt really make consonant sounds at all. He just makes ooohs and ahhhs and makes puckering sounds and razzberries. Although he really doesnt make much sound at all. I know that he can hear well because Ill have a toy make sound across the room or ill say something and he turns to see what it is and is also a very light sleeper. A lot of the parenting books I read say he should be babbling by now. Is DS off or are they?


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

ds is almost seven months old and is still sticking to "ahhhhh, ahhhh, ahhhh" and raspberries. my this age my son had already said several "words" and would not shut up. :LOL

My nephew was also like our daughters - he didn't make a sound. the same child walked at nine months, and at 15 months is chatting up a storm.


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

Joey is 6 mo 3 w right now and probably just began "babbling" a week or so ago. Now you can't shut him up.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

My dd is 6 mos. 1 wk. and she is not really making consonant sounds either. She says ahh, mmm, and blows raspberries. My mom got me all freaked out about it, but she has no signs of being hearing impaired. She is ahead or on track in all other areas, so I am not too worried about it. I made a ped appt. for next week anyway, and I will ask the Dr about it, but dh and I feel she is fine.


----------



## Fleurette (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting this question because I was wondering the same thing. One of my twins has been babbling for a couple of weeks now, but the other is sticking to the "ohhh", "ahhh", raspberries etc. He's as happy as can be, smiles, gives great big belly laughs and responds when I call his name. I'm a tiny bit concerned, but trying not to be because his adjusted age would be 6 months so he's ok. If I'm not hearing anything more significant in the next couple of months, I'm going to bring it up to his pediatrician and see what she thinks.


----------



## wendygrace (Oct 16, 2003)

Dd is the same as yours. She's really mainly only "screaming", "grunting" and razzberry-ing and definetly no consonants yet. She's definetly able to hear clearly because if I call her name, she gets this huge smirk on her face and won't look at me. If I say anything else, she responds differently. She's nearly 7 months.

OTOH, she's been sitting since 4 months, is starting to pull to stand and seems to really have her gross motor skills are figured out. She'll probably be an early walker, late talker. We've started baby signs. Trying to get her to do "all done" when she's done nursing instead of ripping my nipple off. Ouch!


----------



## heythere heather (Apr 11, 2003)

I wouldnt' worry yet. It's still in the range of normal not to babble yet. If he's not making any sounds around 9-10 months, it might be wise to consult with a speech-language pathologist.

On the issue of hearing...there are lots of frequencies of sounds. There are some that are crucial for speech that are very high frequencies. A high frequency hearing loss would not necessarily result in a child who didn't startle to loud noises or turn at a sound. But it could mean a child had difficulty distinguishing all the sounds of speech.

Not to say that's it for your DS...I just always feel compelled to point that out


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

My 8 mo old just started babbling a couple of days ago- after he started crawling. Now he







talks all day while he crawls all over the house :LOL

I wouldn't worry about it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My baby doesn't babble yet either, just the "ahhhs" and raspberries when her teething gums hurt her. She's orally defensive, doesnt' eat by mouth or explore by mouth much, so the language delays go right along with it. She was just assessed a couple weeks ago and will start therapy soon. She was starting to babble at 3 months old, until her feeding problems came to a head and her tube was put in.

But she's not getting therapy for the language part of it yet. The speech pathologist said I should start trying to play sound games with her, sing Old MacDonald, imitate her sounds and then add some variant to it to see if she copies the slight change. But she said not to worry about the language part so much. Said most likely that will come on its own.

Does your baby seem to recognize certain words? Like Nitara seems to know her own name and will turn her head towards whoever calls it. She knows "kitty kitty meow" and will look for the cat when I say that. She knows, "Are you hungry, want a bottle" and will act hungry (although she won't eat by mouth much!







). Those things are more important than making sounds-- the fact that she's listening and starting to understand.

We are more focused on desensitizing her mouth so she will be willing to eat solids soon, and explore by mouth.

I watched my friend have two kids who would have been severely language delayed. Her oldest didn't start talking until he was about 2, and was not understandable until about age 5. But now he's 7 and talks just fine and has a big vocabulary for a kid his age. Her baby is 18 mo and just started talking very recently, but again her comprehension is good and that's what matters most.

Darshani


----------



## mommysandrine (Aug 21, 2004)

My son hit six months old and wasn't saying any consonants or babbling. Then a week or two latear he suddenly started doing both. It can come suddenly, even if it feels like it never will.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

my dd is 5 months and no babbling yet. No raspberries yet either.

Should she at least do raspberries??


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

My oldest started ooohh's and aaahh's at about eight months and never did babble. Not any other sounds until he started talking in complete sentences at 2 1/2 years. I swear he was just waiting until he could do it right before he said anything. No hearing problems with him, he just wanted to wait. I agree though about the different decibel and pitches on the hearing front. My six year was tested last year b/c he talks really loud (I did too as a child, so I didn't think anything of it). He has moderate hearing loss in one ear and is being watched to see if it progresses or not. He had been tested at three and was fine.


----------

